# adding shredded cheese



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

lately we've been adding alittle shedded cheese to jasmines food kinda gets her to eat better, she's alittle over a year old. has any one done the same and or how much cheese is to much ? i know to much cheese is not good for us maybe the same for a dog?


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Almost every evening with her dinner, a sprinkle over the top of her meat & Kibble. Not too much,..Stella loves cheese, I use cheese alot a little piece as a reward especially when she drops something she is chewing on, I tell her what a good girl and how about a bit of cheese !!!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky went through a phase where he wouldn't eat for about 4 months. We would have to lock him in the kennel and put towels over it so he couldn't look out and leave the room so he had no distractions AND put cheese on it lol Now he eats normally


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A little plain yogurt would be better. Like a Tbsp.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We do this once in a while too. Our dog gets something with her kibble everyday. Sometimes it's boiled chicken and veggies, or an egg. Our dog is prone to colitis, so she frequently gets home cooked meals easy to digest. We try to keep everything in moderation, even for our own diets.


----------



## tav (Jul 12, 2011)

whats colitis ? never heard of it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got a picky eater too, but she's also got her stomach issues too. I'll typically add chicken breast, beef, yogurt, salmon oil (she loves it for some reason), eggs, cottage cheese, canned food, etc. from time to time.

With the chicken breast or beef, you can cook it early in the week and just keep it in a bag in the refrigerator. Just use a little at meal time and put it back when you're done for the next meal.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

tav said:


> whats colitis ? never heard of it.



Inflammation of the large intestine or colon. Col/o=large intestine, -itis=inflammation.


----------

